# No Sew Cushions - Need How To



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm planning on making this chair.










Where can I find plans or instructions on how to make cushions that don't require any sewing? 

I saw one example that used safety pins. I thought about using a piece of plywood as the base and then stapling/gluing the material to the plywood. 

What material goes into a cushion? Best places to buy material? Anything else you can think of?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Rich - 
this looks like what you are asking about.

Makeover a Chair With a Cool New Seat Cover, No Sewing Required

Then the heavy foam is sold in places like Hancock fabrics in the back area, and has upholstery type of fabrics also. They are wider and heavier than normal clothing fabrics.

Hancock Fabrics: Designer Gallery: Decorator Fabric
this shows some of the types of fabrics, and the current costs.

Joann's will have the same type of things.

Also, going to either page and signing up to let them send you emails, will get you 10% - 40% off coupons rather regualarly.

Hope this helps some.

Angie


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Is it going to be used indoors or outdoors? 

You can just staple the fabric, or use upolstery tacks. You would probably want foam for the padding, and it can be quite pricey. JoAnns sells the foam & also upolstery fabric.

I don't know how professional you would want it to look, but it looks like you could just buy some ready made throw pillows. They look like a pretty standard size. If you want you cushions to be washable, you could buy pillow cases to put over them.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

AngieM2 said:


> Rich -
> this looks like what you are asking about.
> 
> Makeover a Chair With a Cool New Seat Cover, No Sewing Required
> ...


Thanks Angie. I covered my dining room chairs that way. I was able to reuse the foam and just bought new fabric and stapled to the wooden bottom. The sales price on the cushions for the chair in my op is over $260 each.


----------

